

Chrome T-Rex game playable with any modern browser - riccardoforina
http://riccardo-forina.github.io/chromium-dyno-crossbrowser/

======
n17r4m
High score: 01233 Those Pterodactyls, hehe.

Best played after pressing ctrl + plus a few times.

Runs smooth.

